# AAJ - Aruma Resources



## Joe Blow (6 June 2010)

Through its 100%-owned Glandore, Kurnalpi South, Laverton East and Jundee South Projects, Aruma Resources (AAJ) will control a consolidated regional tenement package of approximately 374km² in the prospective region to the east of Kalgoorlie-Boulder, east of Laverton and to the east of Wiluna.

The Company is focused on discovering high-grade, high-margin resources.The ﬂagship Glandore Project in the Eastern Goldﬁelds is prospective for several styles of gold mineralisation and contains a number of small historic high-grade mines.

http://www.arumaresources.com.au


----------



## greggles (29 December 2017)

Anyone know why Aruma Resources is up over the last couple of days? Volume has increased quite a bit. I'm not seeing any news. What am I missing?


----------



## greggles (15 February 2018)

Aruma Resources announced today the discovery of new large, high grade gold anomalies at the company's 100%-owned Slate Dam Gold Project in the Eastern Goldfields of Western Australia.

Here are the details:






AAJ finished the day up 28.57% at 2.7c.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2022)

Hilarious that this announcement is not marked market sensitive in this current climate of lithium frenzy. 😏


8 February 2022 

ARUMA COMMENCES DRILLING AT 
MT DEANS LITHIUM PROJECT 

Highlights 

• First phase of drilling has commenced at Mt Deans Lithium Project 

• Program to consist of up to 3,000m RC drilling to a depth of up to ~200m - with holes spaced ~50m apart 

• Drilling designed to confirm the presence of a thick pegmatite pod and intersect an interpreted pegmatite chamber or ‘cauldron’ 

• Aruma views the Mt Deans Project as being highly prospective for lithium, tantalum and REE minerals 

• Project situated in the lithium corridor in south-east WA - is interpreted to sit within the same host rocks as the Mt Marion, Bald Hill and Buldania Lithium Projects 

• Previous exploration identified swarm pegmatites over a 1km strike length; and 

• Returned high-grade rock chip samples of up to 2.1% Li2O, and  
555.9ppm Ta2O5 (tantalum pentoxide).

3 year chart, weekly bars.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2022)

AAJ has gone ballistic in the last few weeks, doubling from around 10c to a high today of 19.5c. It has just entered a "pause in trading" this morning pending a further announcment and my guess would be the forthcoming announcement will be a response to an ASX speeding ticket.


----------

